# Old event stuff



## Loveablegal (Feb 10, 2018)

I was wondering if I should keep the old event stuff for mabye they might bring it back or could I sell them?


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 10, 2018)

Space is unlimited why would u sell it?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 10, 2018)

You could sell them but I would keep it. You never know.!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 10, 2018)

I sell mine. The events are pretty easy and I end up with tons of extra. So I don't know why I would need a head start anyways if the same thing will happen.


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 11, 2018)

I hope Mr. Rover comes back next year! I want his stuff so badly!


----------



## Chewy.7204 (Feb 11, 2018)

I hope Mr. Rover comes back next year! I want his stuff so badly!


----------



## Gruntilda (Feb 12, 2018)

I agree with you Chewy - the Rover stuff is my favorite event stuff so far.


----------

